# Removal of Great stuff



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

From skin

My dh (LOL) took my can of Great Stuff and actually seal some vents under the house with it.

That's not what I bought it for, but it ended up in the bag of stuff that dh was using to fix the sprinkler system

now his hands are pretty much covered in it. he tried gas but that did nothing. he tried nail polish remover - that just stung.

I told him that is what he gets for touching my stuff!!!

Any good removal ideas? he's picking at it now.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

You pretty much have to let it wear off. I have never had luck with it coming off easy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've had to sand it off. That stuff really has to wear off. Nothing that I have found gets it off.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

LMAO....I've gotten it stuck too. Not as much as your husband, but I always just pick it off too.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

-ooo been their... done that... um... sandpaper really worked, and also picking it off when your... you know at work or doing something boring... but anyway, good luck


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Wd40!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> Wd40!


Ditto


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Plus, for Paint use canola oil..works like a charm....might work on greatstuff too

When using great stuff, I use latex gloves and rub some dish soap on. It won't stick to it..(good release agent as well)....

To save your straw thingy put a little dish soap in it before and after use...as well, as a little on the can nozzle..Then if it does get gunked up, use a safety pin or paper clip to pull it out...That way you can use as little or as much as you want without wasting a can...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

I've found that the best thing you can do is scrape off as much of it as possible and then, while it's still sticky, coat your hands(or whatever) with baby powder. It doesn't remove(Nothing does)but it makes it UN-sticky and you can resume normalacy without everything you touch clinging to you.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

true story:
I was in the hospital a few years ago, this guy had great stuff all over his hand, i mean a lot. He was screaming and crying, a big grown man. He had tried to use all sorts of stuff to remove it as he was telling the doc's. I tried thinner, gas, bleach, etc. etc. what happened was all the chemicals he tried went under the gs on his skin and was reacting with each other burning his skin.
so just a tip...use caution with chemicals trying to remove stuff from ur skin.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

scary story scareshack!

I just use however much I want in the can, and keep the foam in the straw until next use. It kinda "corks" it. Then when ready to use again, take the straw off and run a coat hanger through it. Then you are ready to go again!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

o wow SS that is scarey, also baby oil on the gloves and hands work to keep it from sticking, but the best thing is to be careful and wear your gloves.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I know it's not funny.....but visions from the Lampoons Christmas Vacation pop in my head when hubby has sticky fingers from the pine trees and everything he's touching is sticking to him!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Has anyone read the product label? It clearly states that uncured foam must be removed with Acetone, and cured foam must be removed mechanically.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

tcarter said:


> Has anyone read the product label? It clearly states that uncured foam must be removed with Acetone, and cured foam must be removed mechanically.


That's exactly how it works too. If you get to it before it dries acetone takes it right off. If it dries, get the belt sander.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

doesn't acetone dissolve foam? 

oh, nevermind. shoulda read page 2 before posting. I remember on mythbusters Adam used acetone to remove foam from a mold he made....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep. That's styrofoam, and you can make some interesting prosthtics with it...but in short, acetone eats styrofoam, but not great stuff. go figure.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah I found out how sticky that stuff was the hard way too lol. It took like a week before I could scrape it off.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

want to know what worked...

we wore rubber gloves over night.... then decided to put some aloe on his hands, just to soften it. and it removed the GS!


----------

